# 4" Per Hour



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The weather channel said there are areas getting up to 4" per hour. 
on the east coast. Major cities look like ghost towns.
Be very very very careful out there. 
Had a whopping 1/2" here last night, lake effect.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

You should see some parts of Connecticut


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

all you norhteast guys should of remembered to be careful of what you ask for, you just might get it. but really be careful out there , its the second worst storm in nyc history


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we've got 23" here as of noon and we're expecting another 2-6" depending on how long it holds on.

The top of my F350 is standing about 10' with all the snow on the cab


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

BSDeality said:


> we've got 23" here as of noon and we're expecting another 2-6" depending on how long it holds on.
> 
> The top of my F350 is standing about 10' with all the snow on the cab


I just blow off one truck, there had to be 24 plus on it and around it.

BD


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

BIG DRIFT said:


> I just blow off one truck, there had to be 24 plus on it and around it.
> 
> BD


yea its tough to get an exact number on it,we've got some drifting going on here.
I just snapped a couple pictures from the house. I'm too lazy to get dressed up and go out to take more pictures until its over


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

BSDeality said:


> yea its tough to get an exact number on it,we've got some drifting going on here.
> I just snapped a couple pictures from the house. I'm too lazy to get dressed up and go out to take more pictures until its over


Thats was my truck too. I love my Sthil br600


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

And yet people complian about the cost of snowplowing.....just think of how hard any piece of equipment is working to clear that much snow. Even if you were lucky enough to plow every 6", that's still alot of snow


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

the snow is extremely light, probably the lightest snow we've ever gotten around these parts. shoveling 2' was quite easy actually. it looks like it is finally tapering off So i'm going to go out and do the final clearing with our total being 26-28"ish


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

BSDeality said:


> yea its tough to get an exact number on it,we've got some drifting going on here.
> I just snapped a couple pictures from the house. I'm too lazy to get dressed up and go out to take more pictures until its over


WOW!!! Congrats guys!!!We're going to need one of those to get close to our season total!!! lol


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I think the final total snowfall amount was 26". I measured 22" @ noon and when i went back out this evening I cleared another 4" on the driveway. Upon checking depth after all was said and done it has settled to 21".


----------



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

22 inches is South Windsor CT


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

WOW great pics BSD!!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

This is research parkway in Meriden Ct ... hard to tell where the road even is


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Driving ...not sure what road


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

It was pretty bad! Definitely pure white-out here in RockyHill, Cromwell area. From 9am-1pm we picked up about 13". After 1pm it slowed down pretty much and just picked up about 3 more inches until 7pm when it stopped. Grand total was about 20".


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, it sounds like most everyone made out well.
I've seen some damage pictures though....part of the game I guess
And we charge too much for plowing 
I don't think that we'll top that around here but there may be something for us to plow toward the end of the week. I better get all of our trucks cleaned up so I can curse us into some snow.


----------

